# Remplacement du disque dur de mon G4



## Eric32 (4 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,

n'arrivant pas, sur l'ensemble du site, à trouver une réponse récente à ma question, je me permet de vous la poser.

Je possède un Powerbook alu G4 15" - (PowerPC - 1,5 Ghz) Mac OS 10.5.8 disque dur Hitachi HTS541080G9AT00 ( 74 Go ATA 2,5" ).

QUESTION : Je souhaite remplacer ce disque dur par un modèle d'un volume plus grand (160 ou 250 Go). QUE ME CONSEILLEZ VOUS COMME DISQUE ?

Merci de votre réponse.


----------



## SadChief (4 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Voici le 256 Go et le 160 Go.
C'est vrai que les prix ont plus que doublé depuis un ou deux mois 
Mais tous les deux sont d'excellents choix.


----------



## Eric32 (4 Décembre 2011)

Merci SadChief. 
Je commande le 250Go.


----------



## Karamazow (10 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour Eric32,

Très bon choix le WD 250 Go. C'est celui que je possède dans mon PowerBook 15" depuis 2008, et j'en suis très content !


----------



## loulou31tlse (29 Janvier 2012)

pour ma part j'ai mis un 320go partitionner en 3 :
10 go pour Instal leopard
150go pour disque principal
et le reste pour documents.


modele utilisé : Western Digital Scorpio Blue 
WD3200BEVE	PATA 100 Mo/s	2,5 pouces	5400	320 Go	8 Mo


----------

